

Why is there no viable alternative to Windows and OS/X? - dukedougal
http://dukedougal.blogspot.com.au/2014/05/why-is-there-no-viable-alternative-to.html

======
hpaavola
Windows (7 and 8) and Ubuntu are both great. None of the things listed in the
article about Windows is true.

> Windows is inconsistent - every vendor implements drivers in their own way

What? That makes no sense. Speaking about consitency and drivers in the same
sentence does not make sense. No user has to think about drivers in Windows
world. Small portion of developers might need to think about drivers, sure.
Everybody else can just forget them. They work.

> It's unreliable - a constant source of crashes and problems, applications
> doesn't work as expected, long unexplained pauses.

Nope. XP, 7 and 8 are all really stable. Vista had its driver issues. Long
pauses? Makes no sense at all. Applications do not work? Sure they do.

> It is thoroughly crap at multitasking

Really? Haven't seen enything in years that Ctrl+Alt+Del > Task manager > End
process would not have fixed.

I run Ubuntu at home and haven't seen any weird error messages in years. The
only problems I've had with Ubuntu have been hardware support issues. Those
are annoying, sure.

